# بحوث عن friction stir spot welding



## حارثالجبوري (9 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو تزويدي ببحوث ومصادر عن friction stir spot welding
مع التقدير

حارث


----------



## kh_fathy (8 أبريل 2009)

thank u more this is more easy


----------

